# Kinshasa,DRC



## SpeakerBoxx (Dec 5, 2004)

Here some pictures I found on the Internet from Kinshasa


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Well.....what can i say?....Good pics but a little bit old....but, anyway, thx for posting then!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, good pics but kinda old, well some of them. Love the African city pics. Thanks.


----------



## popo (Oct 12, 2002)

Ali ! Buma !Ye ! :dance2:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice kay: is good to have Africans citys in SSC, Kinshasa is a big city dont you have modern pics?


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Kinshasa has a larger population than Montreal, yet over and over again, the fairy tale that Montreal is the world's second largest french speaking city is repeated. Why is that?


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm...maybe 'cos they speak Lingala and not French as their mother tongue?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

Great pictures.

Its clear that the Belgians did'nt care a lot about building beautiful colonial architecture in the Congo in the first place. Only in their last days they built modern buildings. Its a pity, since Germany for example possessed only 35 year colonies, but left beautiful buildings. 

However, we see too little about Kinshasa, and more pictures are very welcome!


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

nice but I've seen better photos kay:


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

popo said:


> Ali ! Buma !Ye ! :dance2:




It's actually "Ali! *Boma* ye! Ko boma, which means to kill. Thanks for the pics and using that chant anyhow, it brings back good memories.


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know how to post the pictures straight up without the link, so I am just going to post links containing new pics of Kinshasa I found on the net.

Kinshasa "la belle" 2003
http://www.lardc.com/zaire/

Kinshasa 2004 

http://www.lardc.com/zaire/

http://www.lardc.com/zaire/


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Thanks.

Even the Congo has sprawl.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

HirakataShi said:


> Kinshasa has a larger population than Montreal, yet over and over again, the fairy tale that Montreal is the world's second largest french speaking city is repeated. Why is that?


Actually the second biggest french speaking city in the world is Abidjan. We say Montréal because québecois (french canadians) do more thing to promote french internationally that any other french speaking people, they do festivals and so on, so in fact we say second culturally after Paris, not specially for number of speakers ...


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

interesting city....i find really curious that Libreville( am i right?) is just in front...


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

Mekky II said:


> Actually the second biggest french speaking city in the world is Abidjan. We say Montréal because québecois (french canadians) do more thing to promote french internationally that any other french speaking people, they do festivals and so on, so in fact we say second culturally after Paris, not specially for number of speakers ...



Kinshasa has 7 million people, Abidja has 5 million while Montreal has 1.8 million. So the biggest of these cities as far as total area is Kinshasa by far with more than 9,000 sqare kilomoters. So by total area and population, Kinshasa is even bigger than Paris. However, you have to consider the literacy rate. If you take that into account, then Paris and Montreal come first and 2nd before these cities. Because with the low literacy rate, the overwhelming majority of the population in those African countries do not speal French. 


So I don't know how they determine which is the bisggest French speaking cities.


----------



## triboro (Jun 28, 2004)

*Yeah the Dutch did wonders*

in in in indonesia.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Chibcha2k said:


> interesting city....i find really curious that Libreville( am i right?) is just in front...


this is libreville (pop 1 million), the capital of Gabon. I don't know why you bright it up in a kinshasa thread though.











Brazzavile is the city across the river from Kinshasa if thats what you are asking


anyway back to pics of kinshasa


















for hundreds of african cities pics of 30 cities, follow the link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=3364189#post3364189


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> this is libreville (pop 1 million), the capital of Gabon. I don't know why you bright it up in a kinshasa thread though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's the best architect for city planning or urban design in the world? Because, it would be nice if he could do some magic on Kinshasa. The city is filthy and many "construction anarchiques" just render it ugly. I wish some day they will decide to arrange the old buildings, the streets and sidewalk etc.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

You do know that the country is coming out of the worst war since World War II, 3 million dead. Urban planning is the least of the Congo's problem.


----------

